# Amazon Prime NO LONGER offered by the month...



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://money.msn.com/top-stocks/post.aspx?post=382888ec-b8f6-42ce-9db0-ea455fb4df08

Slightly more expensive on a monthly basis. I recently broke down and got Prime on an annual basis, but there have been times in the past when I wanted to order a bunch of stuff and get it in a hurry (last minute trip preparation, for instance) and I would have considered going Prime for a single month.

But it appears thereal goal here is to undercut Netflix on streaming video.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Huh, interesting. I expect it's "C'mon, just get one month, it won't hurt. And then another month, and then another, and then the next thing you know, you know the UPS guy by name, like Heather does....and the neighbors are starting to talk...

Amazon's studies have shown that people hooked on Prime buy more stuff, from what I've read.

Betsy


----------



## JamescCamp (Oct 18, 2012)

So basically Netflix + books.

But is there a Prime app for XBox or PS3? I don't think so ... Netflix still has the 'ease of use' advantage there.

And it's still only good if you live in the U.S.

Plus I still think it should be two books a month.

</end rant>


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

JamescCamp said:


> So basically Netflix + books.
> 
> But is there a Prime app for XBox or PS3? I don't think so ... Netflix still has the 'ease of use' advantage there.
> 
> ...


Amazon streaming is available on PS3 AND XBox.


----------



## JamescCamp (Oct 18, 2012)

Meemo said:


> Amazon streaming is available on PS3 AND XBox.


Ah, okay, I didn't know that.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> , you know the UPS guy by name, like Heather does....and the neighbors are starting to talk...


This made me laugh.

I'm surprised it took them this long to go monthly. I'm glad they finally did it. 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cekilgore (Oct 31, 2012)

Its only about 20$ more than paying upfront for the year.. so I think this may encourage people to sign up and give it a try who don't want to buy a whole year only to find content they don't want (*coughNetflix*)


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh nice.  We're doing a bunch of work around the house so fast shipping would be great.  I think I'll sign up for the rest of the year and do my holiday shopping too.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.engadget.com/2012/11/16/amazon-stops-testing-monthly-prime-subscriptions/

If you didn't get it by now, it looks like it is over. I suspect a lot of people might have picked it up for just one month for Christmas.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Huh, interesting. I expect it's "C'mon, just get one month, it won't hurt. And then another month, and then another, and then the next thing you know, you know the UPS guy by name, like Heather does....and the neighbors are starting to talk...
> 
> Amazon's studies have shown that people hooked on Prime buy more stuff, from what I've read.
> 
> Betsy


There are rumors that one of the BRATs might be his love child.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JamescCamp said:


> So basically Netflix + books.


 + shipping which is still the main reason I have it.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> There are rumors that one of the BRATs might be his love child.


I've heard that rumor... 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

JamescCamp said:


> So basically Netflix + books.


Well, for me it's expedited shipping pre-paid.

Plus a book a month.

Plus the occasional free streamed video.

The _shipping_ is the original Prime goodie -- the others are later add ons designed to make the devices (Kindles) they sell, even more attractive than just using the app on your phone or tablet. 'Cause you need an actual kindle to get the book a month. And the videos are only streamable on Fires (or via an iApp).


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And the videos are only streamable on Fires (or via an iApp).


Um, nope. I watch amazon video on my laptop, my fire, my desktop, and on my TV (through my internet/blueray/dvd player.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Um, nope. I watch amazon video on my laptop, my fire, my desktop, and on my TV (through my internet/blueray/dvd player.)


And on my Roku.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Um, nope. I watch amazon video on my laptop, my fire, my desktop, and on my TV (through my internet/blueray/dvd player.)





Betsy the Quilter said:


> And on my Roku.
> 
> Betsy


Oh!

So. . . . .the ONLY sorts of devices they're not streamable on are android things other than Fire.

O.K. then.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

No free Amazon Prime streaming via TiVo.    Can buy or rent videos though.  Netflix streaming works on TiVo.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh!
> 
> So. . . . .the ONLY sorts of devices they're not streamable on are android things other than Fire.
> 
> O.K. then.


You can view them on an Android device, you just have to do it through the web browser; that's how I do it on my Logitech Revue connected to my TV, which is an Android device.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You can view them on an Android device, you just have to do it through the web browser; that's how I do it on my Logitech Revue connected to my TV, which is an Android device.
> 
> Betsy


yeah. . .I've tried that, actually, on my Xoom. . . .it's less than optimal. . . . . though might depend partly on the quality of the internet connection.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Hubby watches Amazon Video on his iPad too, I forgot to add that one to my other post.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Hubby watches Amazon Video on his iPad too, I forgot to add that one to my other post.


Yes, Ann mentioned the iApps in her post. 

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

It was availability of the iApp that finally prompted me to get Prime after spurning it all these years. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

I would never buy Prime on an annual basis, but might consider buying it on a monthly basis.  Probably opens up a whole new customer base.  I wonder if they have restrictions on buying it say a month or two, then dropping it, then picking it up again.  If I know Amazon, they probably do.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lee44 said:


> I would never buy Prime on an annual basis, but might consider buying it on a monthly basis. Probably opens up a whole new customer base. I wonder if they have restrictions on buying it say a month or two, then dropping it, then picking it up again. If I know Amazon, they probably do.


Well, reading the whole thread: at this point, it seems the only option is yearly. . . . . .


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, reading the whole thread: at this point, it seems the only option is yearly. . . . . .


As I understand it, that's the case now. I assume those who wanted monthly and signed up for it while available will be able to continue.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Woops!  I must have missed that one comment and continued on thinking that it was a new option.  Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Brooks (Nov 16, 2012)

I actually thought Prime was always a yearly thing.  I never knew you could go month by month.  But then again I had a free student account which converted into a paid account so maybe month-to-month wasn't an option.  I can't see myself not having Prime now.  Though I might have to do some math if it ever increases.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Brooks said:


> I actually thought Prime was always a yearly thing. I never knew you could go month by month. But then again I had a free student account which converted into a paid account so maybe month-to-month wasn't an option. I can't see myself not having Prime now. Though I might have to do some math if it ever increases.


They briefly announced they'd offer a monthly plan -- hence the first post in this thread -- but then, very shortly thereafter, discontinued it. Like within just a couple of weeks.


----------

